# The Smart Watch



## SeaBreeze (Jul 9, 2014)

The Smart Watch project, another interesting little gadget that may be available in the future...https://www.kickstarter.com/project...orlds-first-wrap-around-smart-w?ref=discovery


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 9, 2014)

Instead of a keyboard (I'm trying to imagine the contortions you'd need to go through to type on your wrist), why not go full Dick Tracy and just allow voice input? 

I could see myself strolling through a crowded store, talking into my watch - "Tracy to Junior, Tracy to Junior, have you seen Moon Maiden?"


----------



## Ina (Jul 9, 2014)

I with you on a voice watch, most of us will never have the kind of money they will be asking for the one shown. On my disability income I'll never even get close enough to hear a voice watch. :tapfoot:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 10, 2014)

"Junior to Tracy" ..."Junior to Tracy".  "She's with Breathless Mahoney and Flattop"! 

Yeah, the voice would really add drama to the whole thing!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 10, 2014)




----------

